# Rookie's 1st Train Trip



## Rail Freak (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, after 7 months of planning, anticipation & pestering the hell out of the AU Forum Folks, it's SHOW TIME!!! 

This trip is scheduled to take me from Clearwater/St. Pete by bus to Orlando where I depart on Amtrak #98 Silver Meteor to Washington DC - #29 Capital Limited to Chicago - #7 Empire Builder to Seattle - #11 Coast Starlight to Sacremento - #6 California Zephyr to Chicago - #30 Capital Limited to Washington DC - #97 Silver Meteor to Orlando - Bus to Clearwater/St. Pete. I started this jouney Labor Day (Sept. 1st) and returned Sept. 11th.

My youngest brother picked me up at 7:30 am & we headed toward the bus station to see exactly where it was. Didn't want to miss that baby, but since the station was 10 miles away and the bus didn't leave til 10:05 I'd say it was safe to say we had time for breakfast. I ordered but it was hard to eat with all the butterflies fluttering around in my stomach!

We arrived at the bus station around 8:30 & waited in the parking lot til the agent arrived at 9am. The agent printed all my tickets & had me sign them all as he was giving me pointers such as "those tickets are like cash, you lose them & it will ruin you're whole day! Gottcha!!! :huh: While waiting, I went over my check list, put tickets,cash,note pad,pens and cell phone in my PacSafe,a pouch you wear around your neck. An AU member told me about them and was it ever handy! The bus starts in Fort Myers making a few stops on the way to us and then we stop in Tampa & Lakeland before we arrive at the Orlando Station. A 2 1/2 hour bus ride for me. The bus was comfortable except for the part where something that looked like a bumper was in the middle of I-4 coming into the Disney traffic. Cindy, our driver did a good job of avoiding the bumper & all the swerving vehicles trying to do the same!

We arrived at the sation as the southbound SM #97 was pulling in. The train looked filthy, but if I ran from NYC to Orlando I'd look a little weathered too, I bet! With about 20 minutes to kill, I went inside to see what a train station looked like. Looked just as I imagined but a lot older lol. While outside we were told the sleeper pax stand here to board pointing at a yellow mark on the asphalt. Then, in the distance I saw this light approaching & those butterflies felt like they were doing aerobatics, now!!! That engineer put my car #9810 directly in front of me, that dudes good. 

Boarded at 2pm, on time, & my H Room was the 1st door. I went in dropped my bag & looked around at what was gonna be my home for the next 18 hours! Matthew, my train attendant, as he liked to be refered, gave me the quick version of

H Room 101 & took off to do the same to the other pax, I guess. Didn't really see him much after that except in the diner car and the stops along the way. We were in time to catch lunch so I wanderd to the diner where I was seated with Teresa & her teen age son Mike. They were returning to Jersy from a visit with her sister in Florida. Teresa & I ordered a open faced beef sandwich with gravey and Mike, a hamburger. Our Diner Attendant, Neville, was very courteous & made sure we didn't need anything. The lunch hit the spot but the mashed potatoes had this liitle bit of a strange taste to them. Instant, I'm sure.

Back at my room, inspected a bit closer. It definitely is not refurbished,I hope. A little dirty and worn. The windows weren't really dirty but hazy as some windows do with age. One I couldn't see out of. I had wondered how loud the horn/whistle would be & it wasn't bad at all, pretty cool actually. & I can hear a bit of clickity clackin goin on! Noticed The intercom didn't work in my room, so I would open my door to hear from the hallway speaker. At our Jax stop, I asked Matthew about the intercom, he said they disconnected them when they took out the TV!  On the platform I met Joe from Albany, NY who was returning from Miami, where he had been repairing damage to his house from Hurricane Fay. Joe has been an Amtrak employee for 25 years and travels free and frequently since his wife has a great paying job & lives in Miami!

At dinner I was seated across from I believe was a Greek Ortodox with the long black robe, cross around his neck & a long beard. He was absorbed in his I POD as he didn't even look up as I slid into my seat. After a couple of minutes I figured I'd break the ice & asked where he was from. After a few seconds he looked up without moving his head. Said New York & back to the I POD. I felt a little uncomfortable but, heah, some folks aren't as outgoing as I can be. While I waiting on Neville to take my order, my dinner partner went from the I POD to a magazine without looking up once. This guys gonna give me a complex! :mellow: Neville came & took our order ( I had the Tilapia, excellent ) & my dinner buddy ordered without looking at the menu and not even looking up when ordering! Is it me or is this weird? Neville brought our salads and after I doctored it up with the usual salt, pepper and dressing and as I tried to cut into the little cherry tomato with the butter knife, IT HAPPENED  The tomato juice and seeds shot out like a water pistol, left its mark all across the table cloth up my best buddies arm and back again! OH MY God, where do I hide? lol :blush: Got his attention with that move! I appologized and came close to busting a gut! Needless to say, I scarfed down the Tilapia left a tip for Neville appologized again for the tomato shower and off to my room for a stiff drink!!! (TRUE STORY)

Matthew my SA/ TA whatever didn't show up to let down my bed til after 10pm & by then I was sawing logs and told him I was fine, as I sleep on my back with my legs elevated and usully don't move an inch when I sleep. Well, train sleeping is a whole different story, isn't it? In a plane I would call it heavy turbulance, on a train I call it "Rock & Roll Hutchie Koo"

One minute it feels like we're standing still and the next minute like we're about to derail. I thought that was a challenge until I took my 1st shower on a moving train. I've never laughed that hard in my life! :lol:

As I was having the famous French Toast for breakfast, I remembered a couple of threads on AU. 1) my car attendant collected my ticket and 2) I only showed my ID at the bus station. French Toast was delicious, but too much. We now pulled into The Alexandria station for a quick stop and DC is 15 minutes down the line.

What A Trip!

Looking forward to Was Union Station!!! B)


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2008)

Great TR so far!



> pestering the hell out of the AU Forum Folks


Looking forward to being pestered for trips #2, #3, #4, #5, ...!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, the enthusiasm of a first timer. Good show and good write up. Can't wait for the remainder of the trip!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not too swift with computers. Would anyone know how I can get my photos fro Kodak Easy Share to my report here?

Got close to 1000 photos!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 13, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I'm not too swift with computers. Would anyone know how I can get my photos fro Kodak Easy Share to my report here?Got close to 1000 photos!


If you have that many and they are already uploaded to Kodak's site, make sure they are set for public viewing and post the link in a message. That may work. I don't use that site, but if its like some of the others your pictures can be shared with others.


----------



## hello (Sep 14, 2008)

Enjoyable reading -- thank you!


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 14, 2008)

What a lively report so far! Thanks for the laughs and your funny details! Can't wait for more.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhh, the joy of a rookie report. How sweet it is, eh Rail Freak?

Regarding your socially challenged dining pal, I've encountered similar types, and now usually take reading material to the diner just in case; hoping it won't be needed, of course.

"Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo" is a favorite Johnny Winter song of old, and given some of the roadbed I've experienced in the South, "Shake, Rattle and Roll" would be equally appropriate. 

Looking forward to next part.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 14, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Ahhh, the joy of a rookie report. How sweet it is, eh Rail Freak?
> Regarding your socially challenged dining pal, I've encountered similar types, and now usually take reading material to the diner just in case; hoping it won't be needed, of course.
> 
> "Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo" is a favorite Johnny Winter song of old, and given some of the roadbed I've experienced in the South, "Shake, Rattle and Roll" would be equally appropriate.
> ...


Thanx,

After 8 hours of bouncing between FLICKR & the NFL, I don't know what I'm Doing, Flickr wise, & don't know Diddly Poop about any scores today. This Rail Fan thing is beginning to scare me!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57607284109748/

Neglected scenery due to it being dark most of the way, or I'm used to the South East terrain or I can't figure out FLCKR. Any guesses? :unsure:

The approach into WUS is awesome.Thank God for Red Caps as he took me all the way to the Acela Lounge & even rang the buzzer. Met Dan, who I recognized from the train, and we had a nice chat. Then I took off to play tourist. walked around taking pix & decided to Take the Old Town Trolley Tour! $35.00/ 1 1/2 hrs. Beautiful Day! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607284744380/

target="_blank">http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...7284582470/</a></a> Then found my favorite

lunch, a chili slaw dog! Caught a movie at the 9 screen theatre on the lower level & it was time to people watch at the bar in the center of the main hall for a bit & back to the Acela Lounge for Trip Reporting & relaxation!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57607284582470/

Gotta 4:05 departure on he Capital Limited! Anxious to compare a viewliner vs. a superliner!

A Red Cap delivered me into the waiting arms of Brenda, my #2900 SA, who turned out to be one of my favorite attendants for my entire trip!

Surprize, The car is refurbished & even has paper on the floor after it had been shampooed, windows look new ( instead of that old age haze obtructing the view). Windows on both sides. Shower isn't in the room but only a couple of steps away!

BTW - car attendants have taken my tickets & no ID CK since I boarded the bus in St. Pete!

This train is so quiet & smooth. Tracks, train or me? Bonus: Intercom Works just fine, Thank You!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57607288550733/

Went to the lounge car for the 1st time. Nice car, indeed, BUT!

Pax with newspapers, purses, books etc. saving spots for those who were in their rooms or seats sleeping, eating in the diner or who knows where!Someting about this just doesn't seem right! Amtrak needs to find a solution for this one! Touchy but aggrevating!

Had dinner with Sandy, going to San Diego from NC & Stan from Tiger, Ga on his way to a milatary reunionin White Fish Montana. (or is that Idaho, I'll know soon enough!) I had the game hen & it was quite tasty. Brenda came by to let my bunk down & I was out before she said Good Night!

Woke around 3 am & headed for the lounge car. People were sprawled everywhere, booths,tables,chairs floor, you name it!

Met a fellow, Dick, from Alexandria ,reading in the dark, except for the lights from the Cleveland Brown's Stadium. His wife was in her coach seat as she didn't particularly like Rail Travel! Then I went to my room to get ready for my favorite time of day. Shower on a moving train!LOL 

After an enjoyable breakfast of Scrambled eggs, grits & biscuit withSteve & wife from DesMoines,IA, I asked Brenda to leave my bunk down so I could elevate my legs, I layed down for a quick shut eye. Wrong, those passing trains with the whistle blasting has a way of keeping you from the ole snore mode!

As they announced we were running 1:45 late because of all the track work, Brenda was comforting my worries as she gave me her 25 years experience Pep Talk. (which I appreciated)

OH my God, this rail yard is as big as the county I live in.

Chicago Union Station is gorgeous! Didn't realize I was walking under the street to get from one section to the other.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57607288550733/[/url]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57607285416904/


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 15, 2008)

This is fun getting new installments of your trip report, keep 'em coming!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like you were having a great time. The WUS under ground theatre is one of my all time favorites. Seems like the locals flock to it more than tourists. I found it by accident~ i walked down the wrong stairway looking for some other place.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I need to take a trip soon!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 16, 2008)

The Metropolitan Lounge was PACKED when I returned from a stroll around CUS. I got my luggage from the baggage room and waited for the EB Conductor to take my ticket in the Lounge before the Red Cap delivered me to the train. Some how I got the 1st Red Cap & was the 1st to board! Luckily I had a BBQ Pork sandwich @ the Food Court because they announced dinner would be the 1st meal served. The train wasn't full but they said it would be Shortly! And we're off (right on the money) at 2:15! Ooh, forgot to introduce my Sleeper Attendant, Andrea. She turned out to be super!!!! 

The LSA (lead service attendant) came by the room to take my dinner reservation & gave me a card with the time on it,so I wouldn't forget. Hey, they just announced the Trails & Rails Program was starting in the Lounge Car but there was no seat to be had! (The intercom works in this car but the toilet doesn't have an auto flush like the CL car!LOL)

As we approached Milwaukee it seemed as though we were Flying. Pulling into Miwaukee there was a private car, the "St. James Place" parked on the outside tracks. NICE  ! After leaving the station, we seem to be following rte.16 toward Columbus, Ws. & doing every bit of 79 mph! (the speed limit, I'm told) Jeeeezzz, A passing train (opposite direction just blew by and caught me by suprize!!! :blink:

After stopping in Columbus and picking up a few pax, they announced there is now a waiting list for dinner with no quarantees! Glad I got my 5:30 reservation, that BBQ Sandwich is history! Conductor and all car attendants did a intercom check so all announcements can be heard. (1st & only time I heard that) Tried to charge my camera batteries but the outlets weren't working on the entire car. Andrea tried hittig the GFI switch on the panel & bingo, they work now!

Had a very interesting dinner conversation with Vic (an elderly gent), his daughter Sara & a Trails & Rails speaker, Andrea!

After dinner, I retreated to my room for a night cap & to watch the Sunset into LaCrosse, Ws. Can't remember what set first, the sun or my eye lids???? :lol:

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607285888520/

Man, you've gotta sleep fast on these trains, LOL! Up & in the shower by 3am ( don't think I'm getting the hang of it quite yet )

It's really dark out with the lights from towns being few & far between! We came to a crawl coming into Fargo to pick up a few pax at the dimly lit station. ( can't help but say I thought of the movie  )

6:30am arrived & off to the Diner for what was becoming my favorite meal! WOW, the place was packed on the side they seated me & almost everyone else! One of the DA (Diner Attendants) overslepted & I guess this was her section and punishment,LOL! Poor thing arrived to a hornets nest  :angry: :blink: !!! The other section had no more than 8 people seated! I dined with Terry, who was headed to Shelby, Montana where her Air Foce son was tying the knot in a couple of days and Ron & wife, from Wisconsin going to East Glacier. The conductor just announced thet we were in Rugby,N.D. which is the geographical center of the north american continent, interesting. Now, I know where I am :lol: ! It is extremely foggy & overcast so maybe this would be a good time for a little shut eye before arriving in Minot,N.D. for a 30 minute service stop!

As we arrive in Minot, it is raining lightly so my rain gear came in handy when I went for a leg strecth into he station for a couple of cheap Pepsis. It's only 9:15am but since I've been up since 3am, I feel as though I've put in a full day already!

Back on the train and heading west "young man", Andrea brings me the Minot Daily News. By the looks of the Sports Section, these folks aren't into sports that much!

Pulled into Stanley N.D. @ 9:57, right on time, and they're still calling for breakfast reservations. This train must be packed!

It's still raining slightly & the cloud ceiling must be not much more than200' AGL. (above ground level)

Just east of Williston, it has stopped raining & the ceiling is about 700'. The countryside has some rolling hills & is pretty country. Beginning to see a few oil wells. Got off in Williston to stretch, but had to jump back on to grab a jacket. Getting a little nippy!

On the road again & passin Ft. Union built 1828 by John Jacobs Astors Fur Trading Co. They traded with the Indians and shipped Buffalo & Beaver pelts World Wide!

As I'm having a chicken salad sandwich for lunch, the skies are opening up & letting the sunshine in! The diner is so hectic, I decided to take a slice of chesse cake back to my room. Im eating it as I write, Umm, Umm GOOD.

Now we're in Montana and as we come up on Glasgow, the condutor announces for those with camers to get a shot of the Big "G" on the hillside. So,with camera in hand & ready for a good shot, we've got freight trains on both sides of us! <_<

I finally got tired of holding the camera & as I put it down, no more freight cars but did see the not so big "G", just no picture!  As we're coming up on Malta & the small Mtns, I can't help but to think of Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid robbing trains or the Indians riding over the ridge!

Our train has stopped for a passing train in Harlem, MT. There looks to be a pretty big storm in our path also. I'd like to see as much of the northern Rockies as possible while there is still daylight. It was the EB Empire Builder! On the Road Again!

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607289925843/


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 16, 2008)

Great report so far! 

It's getting hard to wait for a few weeks for my trip, as I'll be on 2/3 of your reports so far!


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Aloha

If it wern't for the company on my next train trip I would be very Jealous of you going LD while I ride regional Amtrak, (I am meeting up with the AU Gathering)


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 17, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Sounds like fun! I need to take a trip soon!


(pssssst, hey traveler, you ARE taking a trip soon)

Cool Part II, Rail Freak, and good pics, though I think Picasa is more user friendly.


----------



## hello (Sep 17, 2008)

Great reading -- thank you!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun! I need to take a trip soon!
> ...


But not soon enough - I have to wait about 2 1/2 weeks!  (I don't know if I'll survive!)


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 17, 2008)

From here to Seattle ( tomorrow), I took more pictures & gazed out at the Beauty of what I was seeing more than writing about it! Simply Breath Taking Scenery!!! 

Pulling into Havre, MT, we're informed it will be a double stop. 1st to get fuel, then for a stretch break. We have made unbelieveable time, so far! The stop was refreshing & gave me a chance to stretch my legs, clean the outside of my window & take photos of a Great Northern S-2 Locamotive on display at the station! Next stop will be Shelby, which should be about dinner time! Speaking of dinner, I can't wait to see how much weight I gain on this trip! :blink:

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607287252850/

After buzzing my SA, Andrea, I waited 65 minutes before she showed up! She apologized, as she had been helping with the Wine & Cheese Tasting. Wasn't that important, anyway! She's been fantastic & this train is as full as it can be!

Had the Salmon for dinner. Good choice!!!!

As we arrive in Cut Bank the large storm has passed to the south & it looks as though it's gonna be a nice evening! I can see the Rockies in the distance. I'm so full & exhausted but, after all this planning & dreaming, I'll tape my eye lids open, if I have to!!! Engineer has the pedal to the metal!

Alright, we're here!!! 

This area should be called " The Land Of Many Sunsets"! The sun sets in one pass & pops out as you go from one MTN. to the other. Just Gorgeous! We pass thru Gaacier Park, Essex Park (Isaak Walton Inn, looks interesting), West Glacier & Whitefish! Tooooo Cooool!!! 

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607291544753/

As we pull away from Whitefish, I pull the blanket over my head until Spokane at 1:30 am. I bounce to my feet, with camera in hand taking photos of all the cars & east bounder next to us, only to delete them later. A Pro Photographer, I'm not! 

As we get up to speed, I notice the ride is much different after seperating from the Portland cars! Asleep agin til about 3:15 & to the shower I go! As I brush my teeth we pull in & out of Ephrata. They start breakfast at 5:30 this morning because of the crowded train. Doesn't hurt my feelings, I'm starving!!! Normally, I don't rise & shine @ 3am, don't drink coffee & eat 3 meals a day. And they say you can't teach old dogs new tricks!!!! 

Well, the diner is a nut house! But the French Toast put me in a world of my own!

The canyons are majestic as we approach the Cascades Tunnel (7.79 miles long), longest in the US! They actually have railroad crossings with those drop down barriers at dirt roads coming out of the mtns.!

The trees start growing a 100' below you, to over 50' above you! I'm gonna stop worrying about pictures & kick back to take all this in! This is hard to describe!

Now we're approaching Everett & listening to the Trails & Rails Program. I guess since the Lounge car went to Portland, They've put them on our room PA, cool! After Everett, on to Edmonds, Puget Sound & Seattle. I'm now on the opposite corner of the country from home & still have a week left of my trip to look forward to!!!

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607292882229/

On time at Seattle's King St. Station. I grab my bag that I checked to Seattle (full of clean clothes) and check the bag of dirty clothes back to St. Pete. Perfect!!! I catch a cab to my hotel, the Best Western Executive, by the Space Needle), & drop my bags off, since my room isn't ready(10:45am) & head off for a ride on the Bainbridge Island Ferry! I'm totally exhausted, but gotta keep truckin! This ferry is humongous! Cars, trucks, motorcycles, bicycles & tons of passengers! Very relaxing voyage!

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607327217231/

That evening, I took in a Dinner Show at Demitrious' Jazz Alley featuring Chuck Mangione. WOW! 

They seated me by myself at a table in the very front ( my knee was touching the stage, as Mangione played, I could have reached out & touched his shoe!) Dinner was good, show was great! Glad I had the energy!!!LOL. Wonderful time in SUNNY 75 degree Seattle!

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets...57607290844868/


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 18, 2008)

Sat., Sept. 6th - Woke up at 6am in my non moving room in Seattle anxious to experience the trip (at least part of) I've heard so much about! Had my complimentary buffet breakfast, all batteries are charged, got smaller bills for tipping and a bag full of clean clothes. I believe I'm ready!

With an hour to kill, I kicked back & watched the weather channel as Florida is getting set to deal with one hurricane after another! If I lose my house, I could always live on a train! B) Caught a cab to King St. Station & watched people as they scurried around lost & confused, playing bumper cars with their luggage & fighting with their spouses. Oh what a lovely Saturday morning!!!  

The Red Cap took me to my car, #1130, where Hymie, my SA, was waitng. I boarded & got my maps taped to the walls, & the schedule & my trip report ready. With camera in hand, I hobbled as fast as I could up the "Stairway To Heaven" as Hymie calls them and to the next car back. YEEAAH, Pacific Parlour Car!!!  I introduced myself to Michelle, our PPC Attendant,and sat in the plush upholstered Swivel Chairs This car is beautiful I must admit! Michelle gave me the run down, took my lunch & dinner reservation for the PPC Dining, made my reservation for the Wine & Cheese tasting in the afternoon! Michelle then forced me to try her special Pickle Bloody Mary, Good & Spicey!!! :huh: We passed Safeco Fields & by Boeing field, where they made B-17s during WWII, I was told.

At 11:21 we pass Olympia-Lacey Station, on the money. It's getting very hazy. The DA, in the regular Diner, announced if you show up before your reservation time, you'll be put on the back of the waitig list. At 11;50 I sat down for lunch in the Parlor Car. Wine Country Gemelli Pasta. Pretty good. I shared my table with a woman Anne & her son Wayne from Colorado. As it turned out, they had also stayed at the Best Western Executive in Seattle!

At the Portland Station, which is awesome, we had a crew change and toilet repairs done. They announced not to flush diapers down the toilet, Duuh!

I passed the time in my room staring out the window at the hazy countryside til they announced the Wine Tasting & off to the PC! The place was packed, no where to sit til they announced you must have a ticket to remain in the PC during the Wine Tasting. Had a few unhappy campers, but I got a seat in one of the swivel chairs! I'm not into wine that much, but the Tasting was entertaining with Michelle right there in the middle of it. What a Hoot!

Hymie brought me a bucket of ice just in time for my private Happy Hour! I made a toast with myself as I was at a bout the halfway point of my trip. This is going way too fast!!! 

During the stop in Eugene I went to the lower level of the PC to check out the Theatre. Nice. We need a PC on every train route!!! 

I went back to my room and waited for dinner. At one of the stops a young man, with quite a buzz on, staggered into our car from the platform with duffel bag dragging behind, only to be spotted by Hymie & detoured back to the coach cars. Poor guy looked like he could use a good nights rest!!!

Well, at 6:50 I'm seated for dinner by my lonesome. Perfect timing. A Saturday nite sunset, having dinner on the PPC slowly winding thru the Oregon Cascades. It just don't get any better than this!!! B)   & the Scallops were great!

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607362066481/


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Aloha

Very nice pictures

Mahalo


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2008)

Great photos! 

I just hope that I will get a PPC in a couple of weeks!  (Not one of those lounge-itutions or  CCC!)


----------



## p&sr (Sep 18, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Caught a cab to King St. Station & watched people as they scurried around lost & confused, playing bumper cars with their luggage & fighting with their spouses. Oh what a lovely Saturday morning!!!
> Well, at 6:50 I'm seated for dinner by my lonesome. Perfect timing. A Saturday nite sunset, having dinner on the PPC slowly winding thru the Oregon Cascades. It just don't get any better than this!!! B)   & the Scallops were great!


Thanks for the great Report! Glad your Trip went so well.


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool, thanks for part III, I didn't see it til now! Off to read parts IV, V, and VI!

Your writing is as fast paced as a high-balling train!


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be on the Empire Builder one of these days, but til then it is fun to read your reports and live vicariously


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm enjoying your reports. I have got to travel in a sleeper sometime if only to enjoy all the included meals. It starts to sound like a cruise with all the food and snacks! That's kind of fun! I get lazy about eating sometimes and skip meals so it would be kind of entertaining in itself to be fed three meals a day, assuming there's anything on the menu that I can actually eat


----------



## hello (Sep 19, 2008)

Great report, Rail Freak -- and I also love the PPC -- what a great way to travel!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

Computer crashing,so gotta make short reports & save!

Arrived in SAC at 5:45, 30 minutes early. No train breakfast today, my favorite too! While waiting for a Red Cap, I met Rosemary, an 85 yr old lady from San Angelo, Tx. heading to Denver on my next connection, The California Zephyr #6. So, since we had hours to kill, we made our way to the Starbucks about a half block away.

While in the station, after breakfast, a fellow told me he had brought his cat with him in a carrier on the #11, but his connecting train wouldn't allow it on board. He said he met a woman who offered to take it to the Sacramento Hummane Society!

They had the Station doors wide open ,as it was such a nice morning, & two pigeons were walking around like they owned the place except for the 6 yr. old chasing them all over creation!

The CZ time table says SAC departure - 10:54, the electronic Station Board says 10:10, & there's no way to understand the PA system in this big marble room! On top of that the Ticket Agent has a hell of an Attitude Problem! After much carrying on about nothing, she informs me the #6 is about an hour late. (which turned out to be 1 1/2 hrs) She told me to stay seated where I was & she would send a Red Cap to get me when the time came, whenever that might be! Not the friendliest Amtrak employee I'd met, but turned out to be a peach compared to my #6 Sleeper Attendant!!! :angry:

Around 12:15 everyone heads for the doors leading to the platforms & Rosemary & I are the only people in the station. Decision Time! I broke the agent's orders & took off to track down a Red Cap. Good thing I did, we barely made it!!! The 1st negative of my trip, but KEEP ON SMILING  !

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607373851850/


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

Thought I'd check out the lonuge car before they called for lunch. WOW, there was actually a vacant seat! Relaxed til they called lunch & off to the diner for the Meatballs over Rice. Good Stuff.

Thought I'd go to the room to kick back after spending all morning dealing with the mass confusion in SAC Station! I met up with Dianne, my Sleeper Attendant. I asked her if she'd bring me a bucket of ice, (WRONG QUESTION!)! "A Who?" she said, "We ain't got no buckets"! "You want ice, you go up stairs & get it!" She yelled! Hey, on 2 of the legs of my trip, I was brought a BUCKET of ice without even asking for it. I thought it was Standard Operating Procedure! But, Oh Well, live & learn!

The Sierra Nevadas are Awesome! The train slows in some of the more scenic portions, that or there were slow orders. That's cool, let's make this last as long as possible.

Our LSA, Shiela came by the room for my dinner reservation (5:30). The train stops for about 45 minutes for some unknown reason whic puts us about2 1/2 hrs. late. But, there are probably thousands of people out there who would love to behere on this gorgeous sunny day in the middle of these Mtns. & Forrests! The delay was a Freight train with mechanical problems ahead of us.

We arrive in Truckee, Ca. & it is a cute old western looking town!

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607378223747/


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 20, 2008)

Love your reports RF, keep them coming.

#6 started leaving Oakland about 1/2hr later than the schedule says a while back. I'll be on it in 29 days!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

Leaving Reno I cut the lights & called it a day hoping to make up 4 hours during the night. Awoke at 4am, overslept a bit :lol: ! Showered & waiting on the diner to start breakfast & see where we are on the map! On one hand I'm concerned about my #30 CL (Capital Limited) connection in Chicago on the other hand I couldn't care less! I don't want this journey to end! If they're trying to make up ground, it seems they should be going faster!

Well, sat down to breakfast just as we were pulling into SLC.,3 hrs. late. Ate with a lady who had met her husband one day & married him the next! Hurried breakfast & got up before I heard the stories for the 5th time  !

What a refreshing morning as I watched SLC lighten up with the sunrise. Mountains in the distance.

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607378805633/


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Thought I'd check out the lonuge car before they called for lunch. WOW, there was actually a vacant seat! Relaxed til they called lunch & off to the diner for the Meatballs over Rice. Good Stuff.
> Thought I'd go to the room to kick back after spending all morning dealing with the mass confusion in SAC Station! I met up with Dianne, my Sleeper Attendant. I asked her if she'd bring me a bucket of ice, (WRONG QUESTION!)! "A Who?" she said, "We ain't got no buckets"! "You want ice, you go up stairs & get it!" She yelled! Hey, on 2 of the legs of my trip, I was brought a BUCKET of ice without even asking for it. I thought it was Standard Operating Procedure! But, Oh Well, live & learn!
> 
> The Sierra Nevadas are Awesome! The train slows in some of the more scenic portions, that or there were slow orders. That's cool, let's make this last as long as possible.
> ...



ok


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

The rolling mtns., national forrests, train tunnels cliffs & plateaus are pretty scenic for this Florida Boy! Gonna have to change my camera's memory card soon (1 gig)  ! We should be in Helper, UT. in about 30 minutes 10:30am (3 hrs. late) Went to the lounge car, forget that idea! A group called the Holy Rollers boarded in Reno last night & the lounge is packed! As I passed thru the diner, Willis, the Diner Attendant was dozed off across the table. It looked as though he had been trying to do some paper work!

Back in my room I couldn't find my Gorilla tape I use to tape my maps & schedules to the wall. So I dug out my flashlite & BINGO, found it under the bunk.

Boy, these AU Folks prepared me well. The only thing I haven't used are the ear plugs, although I could've used them this morning at breakfast!!! :lol:

Had the burger for lunch (hit the spot) as we passed rafters along the river & they gave us a show, as promised! As we pulled into Grand Junction, it seemed larger than I expected. The station had a for sale sign on the fence! Pax bailed out & made a bee-line for the little store there. Me too, for a couple of zip lock bags of ice!!! l

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607376305732/


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 20, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> #6 started *leaving Oakland* about 1/2hr later than the schedule says a while back. I'll be on it in 29 days!


That's something, since #6 hasn't run to/from Oakland for *YEARS*! Now it starts and ends in Emeryville!  (And yes, it is about 30 minutes later!)


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 20, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > #6 started *leaving Oakland* about 1/2hr later than the schedule says a while back. I'll be on it in 29 days!
> ...


Doh, you're right, brain fart.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607399900811/

We left GJ flying but still not making up any time! Glenwood Springs (finally spelled it correctly) is a nice little place, quite nice! It sits along the Colorado River.

Wow, where did the time go we're in Granby & just finished the trout for dinner & brought the chocolate/cherry cheese cake back to the room! I swear my waist line has grown 4 inches!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607397581294/

As the sun set, I laid back for a couple of minutes. YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 20, 2008)

When I finally wake up, it's 5 am the next morning. I stumble to the shower wondering where in the world are we!? :unsure: I believe we were around 3 hrs. behind when I fell off the planet last night, can't wait to see where we stand now! :blink: If I miss my CL connection, so be it, just another part of the adventure! 

Went to breakfast and discoverd we were approaching Lincoln, Nebraska!  What the .....! BTW, should've put those ear plugs in my pocket, motor mouth is at the next table, jeeeezzzz! Had the greek omlette, good.

The Conductor, who gets off in Omaha, informed us there were slow orders overnight that prevented us from making up time & that the new conductors would keep us informed thru the day of any problems we may encounter with our connections in Chicago! (here's where the plot thickens, so to speak!)

We're now in Iowa with the hammer down!We are flat out Flyin!! Can't believe it's been 30 years since I've been in this area.

Well, they just informed us we will be bustituted from Galesburg,Ill to Toledo,OH! You can feel the panic kicking in!  Our Bus was waiting when we arrived in Galesburg. Problem was, not all buses were there! <_< There were other pax being bused to Elkart & South Bend, but of course, they ended up on our bus! What a mess!!! B)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607398713484/


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you for your action packed trip reports. I am enjoying reading them.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 21, 2008)

Since I'm about to double back on the CL & SM, I'll spare you and my pecking fingers & just show ya pix!

Sincere Thanx for everyone's help! Best vacation of my lifetime!!!

Michael T.

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607412763019/

http://flickr.com/photos/railfreak/sets/72157607414926418/


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 21, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Since I'm about to double back on the CL & SM, I'll spare you and my pecking fingers & just show ya pix!
> Sincere Thanx for everyone's help! Best vacation of my lifetime!!!
> 
> Michael T.
> ...


Thanks. That cheeseburger makes me hungry!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 22, 2008)

Railfreak,

Great trip report!!! How'd you like LNK's train station? Its small but kinda cute in my opinion. Also, pretty sure the SA you had on the Cap was the one Brenda, I and her two girls had. She was tops!!!! Been around Amtrak around 25 years or so!

Al


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 22, 2008)

RailFanLNK said:


> Railfreak,Great trip report!!! How'd you like LNK's train station? Its small but kinda cute in my opinion. Also, pretty sure the SA you had on the Cap was the one Brenda, I and her two girls had. She was tops!!!! Been around Amtrak around 25 years or so!
> 
> Al



That's her!!!


----------

